# 2 Weeks Later



## Jeff H (Apr 24, 2008)

Just a pic to show the last 2 weeks worth of effort:
8 cases - 750ml Wine Bottles
16 - 1.5L Wine Bottles
7 cases - 12 oz Beer Bottles
1 Case - 16 oz Beer Bottles






*Edited by: Jeff H *


----------



## Joanie (Apr 25, 2008)

Wow! That's as good as money in the bank! Nice work!!


----------



## Jeff H (Apr 25, 2008)

I wasn't planning on making beer but there was a "Beerfest" in town 2 weekends ago and they were stacking bottles outside so I grabbed them. I got all the beer bottles and 1 case of wine bottles there and the remaining wine bottles I picked up over 8 days from an Olive Garden restaurant. All clean, de-labelled, stored upside down and ready to go.






Immediate use for the beer bottles: My daughter and I are making root beer this weekend! It should be fun. Her payback for helping me clean bottles.


----------



## Joanie (Apr 25, 2008)

Your daughter helped you clean bottles??? Good deal for YOU! I wonder how long it's going to take her to decide it's too much work! =)


----------



## smurfe (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice work!I am surprised they were putting the empties back in the case. Made that nice and easy for you. Almost like walking on the beach and finding a diamond ring. 


Have fun with that Root Beer. I made another 5 gallon batch this morning for the kids. What brand extract you using? I have been using the Gnome extracts that many home brew shops sell. It is fantastic stuff. I add a 2 oz. bottle of pure vanilla extract to mine and it comes out great every time. The kids think it is cool to have their own tap next to Dad's on the beer fridge to!*Edited by: smurfe *


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Apr 25, 2008)

Jeff,
Nice tidy looking space. I'll bet it's a show place with wine in the racks!
J


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 25, 2008)

Nicely done!



I suppose I should break down one of these days and clean a bunch of bottles. I have a Bert that usually does it.


----------



## Jeff H (Apr 25, 2008)

Yep she did. So far so good.She's into those teenage years, so, I'll take it as it comes.


----------



## Jeff H (Apr 25, 2008)

Smurfe,


The bottles were all over the place but certain vendors put them back into the boxes - these are the ones I grabbed. It was ahelluvafind



. 
This is our first venture into Root beer, I got the extract from George, it's the Rainbow Brand. We'll be making it this weekend, she's definitely earned it!


----------



## Jeff H (Apr 25, 2008)

Jack,
No wine in the rack so far



. But I have a plan to correct this egregious situation. Thanks for the compliments on my work.


----------



## Jeff H (Apr 25, 2008)

PWP,
Thank you, thank you, thank you but I couldn't have done it alone. I've got a great daughter, she's a keeper!


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 27, 2008)

When I was a teen I helped my dad with the wine making. It was the one thing that we did together. And now my daughter has started making wine! He'd be so happy!


----------

